# Ma Canon Selphy CP 800 ne répond plus !!!



## Photo-cineaste (9 Janvier 2013)

Salut, 

J'ai, encore, un problème. Cette fois-ci il concerne mon imprimante Canon Selphy CP 800. Je ne peux plus imprimer depuis mon MacBOOK pro 2012 entrée de gamme. 

L'imprimante s'allume. Quand je branche l'usb sur l'ordinateur l'écran de contrôle de l'imprimante indique qu'elle est bien connectée. Hors sur le mac, le logiciel dimpression Canon s'ouvre et me demande de brancher l'imprimante. 
Bon, en mec serein que je suis, devant un tel problème, j'essaye quand même d'imprimer. Dans la liste des imprimantes, la Selphy est précédée du classique point d'exclamation. Je perssiste et essaye quand même et là j'ai un message d'erreur apple qui me demande de télécharger le logiciel du fabricant ou de le mettre à jour. Sauf qu'aucune MAJ n'est disponible nulle part. 

Question ? Suis-je le seul dans la panade ? Dois-je vraiment contacter le fabricant ? Dois-je lancer Time machine ? 

Merci à tous. 

PS : Je suis sous 10.8.2 et le cable USB fonctionnent parfaitement avec ma deuxième imprimante de bureau. De plus j'ai par le passé déjà utilisé cette imprimante, avec la même version OS, sans aucun problème. 
J'ai également essayé de redémarrer lordinateur


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2013)

La chose à savoir serait "est-ce que depuis un autre ordi, il est possible d'imprimer sur cette imprimante ?"

Si la réponse est "non", alors, c'est SAV ou "benne" en fonction du type d'imprimante dont il s'agit (en dessous de 300 &#8364; de prix d'achat, ça ne vaut pas le coup de payer pour une réparation).

Si la réponse est "oui", alors, c'est plus embêtant, parce que ça signifie que ça vient du Mac, et qu'on risque de galérer à trouver. Je commencerais par tenter un reset du SMC, histoire de voir si le Mac n'a pas mis un de ses contrôleurs USB en l'air à l'occasion d'une surconsommation.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (9 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La chose à savoir serait "est-ce que depuis un autre ordi, il est possible d'imprimer sur cette imprimante ?"
> 
> Si la réponse est "non", alors, c'est SAV ou "benne" en fonction du type d'imprimante dont il s'agit (en dessous de 300  de prix d'achat, ça ne vaut pas le coup de payer pour une réparation).
> 
> Si la réponse est "oui", alors, c'est plus embêtant, parce que ça signifie que ça vient du Mac, et qu'on risque de galérer à trouver. Je commencerais par tenter un reset du SMC, histoire de voir si le Mac n'a pas mis un de ses contrôleurs USB en l'air à l'occasion d'une surconsommation.



Merci. 
J'essaie sur mon Imac demain. 

Heu, l'usb doit fonctionner puisque mes autres périphériques (avec le même cable ) fonctionne correctement. :rose:

Normalement l'imprimante est encore garantie.


----------



## storme (9 Janvier 2013)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> j'ai par le passé déjà utilisé cette imprimante, avec la même version OS, sans aucun problème.
> J'ai également essayé de redémarrer lordinateur



Pas de MAJ du pilote dés fois via mise a jour de logiciels


----------



## Photo-cineaste (10 Janvier 2013)

Négatif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2013)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Normalement l'imprimante est encore garantie.



Alors, si elle ne marche pas sur ton autre machine, c'est SAV direct !


----------



## Photo-cineaste (10 Janvier 2013)

Salut, 

Très bien merci. 

C'est toujours au bon moment que les machines tombent en panne. J'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment alors si en plus je dois le perdre avec le SAV de Canon.... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2013)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> C'est toujours au bon moment que les machines tombent en panne.



Existe-t-il une chose telle qu'un "bon moment" pour qu'une machine tombe en panne ? 

Quand une machine tombe en panne, ça ne peut jamais tomber à un pire moment, mais j'ai du mal à imaginer qu'il puisse exister ne serait-ce qu'un "meilleur moment" pour que ça arrive


----------



## Photo-cineaste (10 Janvier 2013)

En ce moment j'ai moins de temps que d'habitude. Mais je suis d'accord, il n'y a pas de bon moment lol. 

Bon, ça marche sur l'imac... le problème vient donc du Macbook pro. je dois faire quoi ? Quand même pas une clean install ? 

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2013)

Après relecture de ton post initial, je déduis de ta prose que tu n'éteins jamais tes machines, mais les laisse se mettre en veille. Je ne peux pas prétendre qu'il y a un lien de cause à effet, mais je n'excluerais pas cette hypothèse, car il n'existe à ce jour aucun système capable de sortir entièrement indemne de veille. 

Dans ton cas, on pourrait imaginer qu'une erreur s'est produite qui a amené l'altération d'un ou plusieurs fichiers composant le pilote de cette imprimante sur ton MBP.

Donc, les deux premières mesures à prendre sont de désactiver la mise en veille de tes machines (sauf, le cas échéant, quand le portable est sur batterie), et de prendre l'habitude d'éteindre tes Mac, d'une part, et de réinstaller de frais le pilote de ton imprimante sur le MBP, en partant du pilote constructeur que tu dois pouvoir te procurer sur leur site, d'autre part.

Bien entendu, ceci part du principe que tu as (sans nous le préciser) administré à ton MBP les remèdes de base (réparation des autorisations, notamment, les pilotes d'imprimante sont situés dans le système).


----------



## Photo-cineaste (10 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après relecture de ton post initial, je déduis de ta prose que tu n'éteins jamais tes machines, mais les laisse se mettre en veille. Je ne peux pas prétendre qu'il y a un lien de cause à effet, mais je n'excluerais pas cette hypothèse, car il n'existe à ce jour aucun système capable de sortir entièrement indemne de veille.
> 
> Dans ton cas, on pourrait imaginer qu'une erreur s'est produite qui a amené l'altération d'un ou plusieurs fichiers composant le pilote de cette imprimante sur ton MBP.
> 
> ...




Salut, 

Erreur :rateau:. Jéteins toujours mes ordinateurs. Il arrive certes qu'ils se mettent en veille, mais en général ce n'est pas trop le cas. je suis assez à cheval sur les économies d'énergie donc j'éteins toujours mes appareils. y compris ma box quand je part de chez moi plus d'une journée. Enfin bref je vais pas te raconter ma vie :love:

En revanche pour mon Macbook pro j'utilise un écran externe que j'utilise soit en deuxième écran (enfin en premier et celui du MPB passe en secondaire ) soit en recopie vidéo (pour jouer à CSS)....en fermant l'écran intitial du macbook pro (du coup je suis branché au secteur) sauf qu'une fois j'avais oublié de brancher le cordon d'alimentation et le MBP c'est "violemment" mis en veille. Peut-être que le problème vient de ce fait ? 
Parce que ce que tu dis concernant les mises en veille répétitive n'est pas mon cas. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien entendu, ceci part du principe que tu as (sans nous le préciser)  administré à ton MBP les remèdes de base (réparation des autorisations,  notamment, les pilotes d'imprimante sont situés dans le  système).



Je dois être un mauvais utilisateur parce que je ne l'ai pas fait  D'ailleurs je ne suis pas certain de savoir comment faire. Je suppose que c'est simple comme un bonjour, mais je ne m'y suis jamais aventuré. 

Merci, j'essaye ça dans la soirée. 

Bonne soirée à toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

salut,

Finalement j'ai supprimé dans un premier temps le logiciel dimpression de l'imprimante. le MBP ne voulait toujours rien savoir. J'ai donc supprimé et réinstallé toute la suite logicielle Canon (J'utilise aussi un 5D mark II) et là miracle de la vie, ça marche. 

le problème a t-il été provoqué par l'élément que je t'ai relevé un peu plus haut ? 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2013)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> le problème a t-il été provoqué par l'élément que je t'ai relevé un peu plus haut ?



C'est une possibilité, mais il y en a d'autres, la première cause d'erreurs informatiques, ce sont &#8230; Les rayons cosmiques. Ces particules de haute vélocité, qui traversent la plupart du temps la matière sans s'arrêter*, mais qui parfois entrent en collision avec un de ses atomes. Quand cet atome est situé dans une barrette mémoire, ça peut changer la valeur d'un bit. La plupart du temps, le système est capable de rectifier l'erreur, et 99% du reste du temps, l'erreur n'a pas d'incidence, mais parfois, ça peut modifier un fichier exécutable ou une de ses ressources, lorsque ce bit sert à y écrire.

(*) vois ce qu'on dit sur l'expérience de Rutherford relative à la structure lacunaire de la matière, page 3 de ce document PDF


----------



## Photo-cineaste (11 Janvier 2013)

Merci, 


en ce qui concerne la lecture, je verrais plus tard.  pour l'instant j'en suis à "Voici" et "Paris Match" et il me reste encore "Entrevue" du mois de décembre à finir


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2013)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> 
> en ce qui concerne la lecture, je verrais plus tard.  pour l'instant j'en suis à "Voici" et "Paris Match" et il me reste encore "Entrevue" du mois de décembre à finir



Oh, tu sais, par rapport à mon post, il y a moins de 10 lignes à lire !


----------



## UnAncienDuMac (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour.
As-tu essayé de (ré)installer les pilotes Canon pour cette imprimante (disponible sur le site de Canon si tu n'as pas le CD). J'ai eu également ce problème sur un PM G4 MDD qui n'a pas voulu imprimer sur une Selphy CP 800 (il faut faire l'installation complète pilote + logiciel d'impression Canon même si tu n'utilises pas ce dernier  perso je ne l'utilise pas, le menu est trop farfelu).


----------



## Photo-cineaste (14 Janvier 2013)

Oui c'est bon merci beaucoup.


----------

